# tang soo do sysmbols



## TallAdam85 (Aug 21, 2006)

hi i need to get a clean image of the tang soo do sysmbols so i can take them to the my screen printer


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Aug 26, 2006)

Application for Team DLUX​

Your name: *Master Jay S. Penfil*


Age: *48* Weight: *198Lbs.* Sex: *Male*

Rank: *7th Dan* Style: *Tang Soo Do*

Instructors Name: *Grandmaster Chung Il Kim*

Years in martial Arts: *34* Your Email Address*: masterjayspenfil@yahoo.com*

Youre Phone Number: *248-561-5700*

Extra Info: *I am looking forward to training with you*
*Also, I have the Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan emblem art work that you are looking for.*

*Give me a call*






Top of Form​ 
Bottom of Form


----------



## Chizikunbo (Sep 3, 2006)

Master Jay S. Penfil said:
			
		

> Application for Team DLUX​
> 
> Your name: *Master Jay S. Penfil*
> 
> ...


 
Master Penfil getting into the competition scene eh???
--josh


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Sep 5, 2006)

No...

Just interested in speaking with Adam. I followed his link and saw his application so I thought I would have some fun with it.


Yours in Tang Soo Do,


Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------

